# Will LA TV stations go off the air?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9ADI4200&show_article=1&catnum=1



> Television stations say if the antennas burn, broadcast signals will be affected but satellite and cable transmissions should not be.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Already covered here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163952


----------

